# Jbl Es100? Need some advice!



## AnestisMania (Jul 3, 2018)

Helllloooooo people! how are ya hope you are doing fine
so to our point im obsessed with the Jbl's es 100 and i was thinking to get a pair for my self and from the "rare" reviews i saw or heard their tweeters get "blown out" eazy (there is not much information about them) and i was thinking if its a good idea to buy them

Why i want those speakers

Good looking 
Nice build (5 way.... realy...)
very nice sound (to my ears)
price... i found them new half of it's original price...
Annnddddd i want to rock them loud...

My gear
Akai Am-69 

Soooo there do you have any helpful information about those speakers...?
are they worth the purchase?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 3, 2018)

Looks good

You got it New old stock or second?


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 4, 2018)

"very nice sound (to my ears)"

 This is the most important part.  So jump on them!


----------



## AnestisMania (Jul 5, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> Looks good
> 
> You got it New old stock or second?



Nope stock



GREASEMONKEY said:


> "very nice sound (to my ears)"
> 
> This is the most important part.  So jump on them!



yeah I'm just searching for my best option since I won't be changing speakers for a long time and i don't want to blow up IF they are bad quality


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 5, 2018)

From what I have seen JBL is a reputable brand.
If the tweeters do blow, it shouldn't be hard to replace them.


----------



## ThatOneNiko (Aug 15, 2018)

JBL us a pretty good brand. usually if a part goes out on them...i.e. the tweeter, you can swap it out for one you can get on ebay or something. 
if you're going to listen to them at a decent volume, I'm sure you shouldn't have an issue with drivers going out on you. 
Also technically they are 4-way speakers because the woofers are wired together.


----------

